# DIY day here at the farm!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi! I made a couple of new things today out of left over junk I had lying around. I have some very happy goatie boys now! First is a climbing toy I made out of an old sturdy table that used to sit unused outside my chicken house and a piece of plywood with rungs that hubby and son made for some unknown reason last year. The other two pictures are a feeder I made out of just a bunch of stuff laying around and plenty of tie wire! It was a beautiful day to be outside.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Love it. I have another feeder to do also, but today was stoking the fire from cutting dead wood yesterday.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Love it! Looks like the goats love it too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Looks like you were busy! :thumbup:


----------

